# Mag Block??



## Erilyn75 (Oct 16, 2013)

I know a lot of you like the mag blocks for knife storage. Is there any particular one thats better than the general ones I see on amazon? I have toddlers that loves to be in the kitchen with me so I don't want to get the wrong one and have one of my knives fall off. 

Thanks for your input


----------



## daveb (Oct 16, 2013)

Mag-blok is the product name. http://benchcrafted.com/Magblok.html

They're good but... Compare them to some of the products offered here.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Oct 16, 2013)

daveb said:


> Mag-blok is the product name. http://benchcrafted.com/Magblok.html
> 
> They're good but... Compare them to some of the products offered here.



Thanks Dave. I didn't know which was good and reliable or if anyone here made them.


----------



## Paradox (Oct 16, 2013)

I have one of the Benchcrafted magbloks. Never had a knife fall off it. There is one spot on the block that if you put a knife there it wants to rotate in a clockwise direction though. ALl in all, I'm pleased with it and would buy another if I needed one more.


----------



## brianh (Oct 16, 2013)

Had a couple magbloks and they're good for the price. Knives rotate a bit if nudged, one was worse than another, I just got one of Jon's and it's much better.


----------



## Amused (Oct 16, 2013)

I have 3 Mag-Bloks that hold 15 knives. The heaviest of which is a 10" Z-Kramer chef's knife, which outweighs any of my 240-270 mm gyutos. I find the amount of magnets in the block to be just right. They hold the blades firmly, but not so much that grabbing a knife is difficult or risk flexing unnecessarily. You really don't want a block that has an iron grip on the knives that can cause accidental slamming of edges or bending when grabbing a knife. For the price, you can't find a better option in fit+finish and functionality.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks guys, that's the info I was looking for! 

How many knives can you get on one safely? Right now I have 10, the biggest being a hirimoto 240, but you know how this obsession goes


----------



## JBroida (Oct 16, 2013)

depends on the width of the blades... the most i have on an 18in one is 11 and they are all sujis and pettys. 8 is more reasonable.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks guys! Y'all have been a huge help!!


----------



## Amused (Oct 16, 2013)

I can snugly fit 6 to 7 240-270 mm Gyutos on a single 18" Mag-Blok, but I prefer 5 to allow for adequate separation. If you can afford an extra block to space out your knives, it's worth it.
For you, 10 knives and not all gyutos, I'd recommend 2 18" blocks. That's just my humble opinion. 
PS - buy direct...if you have any local stores that carry Benchcrafted, chances are they'll charge a hefty premium that surpasses shipping costs from BC (at least they do in my area).


----------



## stump_nola (Sep 14, 2014)

I realize this is an old thread, but would the Mag-Blok hold stainless steel knives? I checked their site and it doesn't specify. Most of my knives are stainless and the Hiromoto is stainless clad so I'm concerned the blok may not be for me.


----------



## brianh (Sep 14, 2014)

Mag Blok is decent. In my experiments it holds carbon and stainless equally well, but the magnets might be farther apart than some better blocks. Knives rotate a bit if bumped, especially near the edges. Still, good value. JKI has beautiful blocks and they hold better.


----------



## daveb (Sep 14, 2014)

The Hiro is stainless clad carbon and will do fine on magblock. Only a very cheap stainless would not have enough carbon in it to not stick. You can check knives with refrigerator magnet (I recall kids at home?), if it sticks the knife will stick to magblok.


----------



## stump_nola (Sep 14, 2014)

I looked at the JKI blocks-they are really nice but a bit more than I want to spend. If the magnets are not "butted" against each other, then not sure if I want it. I would prefer a magnetic strip vs individual magnets.


----------



## rami_m (Sep 14, 2014)

I have one. No issues with stainless. Can't comment on the spread of magnets. But it does it's job to hold up my knives


----------



## daveb (Sep 14, 2014)

At the top of the pic is an 18" Kuchenprofi Magnetic Knife Strip. I purchased it from Amazon but currently they only have the 14" model listed.

Bottom of pic is 18" Mag-Blok. The individual magnets are a minor annoyance but can be worked around. 

The Kuchenprofi is the best of the stainless models but has the potential of scratching knives. Other metal strips certainly will. And for what it's worth I've two new Mag-Bloks to replace them. 

Slicers and Dicers:


----------



## stump_nola (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks Dave. Think I may go with the Mag-Blok. Amazon has another brand but it's only 12". I even thought about making my own using magnetic bars instead of individual magnets. Don't know if I want to mess with making one.
I don't have 8 good knives yet so I don't think the magnet spacing will be an issue.


----------



## zitangy (Sep 15, 2014)

rami_m said:


> I have one. No issues with stainless. Can't comment on the spread of magnets. But it does it's job to hold up my knives



its strong enough for large thick knives ( 270mm) and they use rectangular magnets ; side by side on the entire length with a metal backing as opposed to round magnets which usually is spread out.

I pryed open mine to have a look. Now my next project is to cut a thin piece of nice wood for the "face" of the block.

rgds
d


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 16, 2014)

I have two one for knives other for cleavers.


----------

